# what 's the problem?



## brice (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello!!

I've a problem with Paphiopedilum philippinense and and hybrids with it!!
I'dont know if it's due to bacteria or mushroom.
If somebody can help me!

Thanks a lot

Brice


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 30, 2010)

I almost have the same problem... and I have no idea of what it might be of! I do not believe it has anything to do with crown rot. I hope we find a solution soon. Good luck!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 30, 2010)

I hope you 2 young botanists will find some help!!! Have no better idea than those Thanasis already got in his thread !! Jean


----------



## Carper (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi,

The second photo just looks like erwinia which I think occurs when conditions are right which includes temp, humidity etc,. As far as I know, paphs are quite prone to this disease and it can easily kill a plant in no time. If its bad, the growth needs to be cut away with a sterile tool and treated with physan or some other kind of treatment. I then use cinnamon but also the plant needs to be moved away from your other collection as the disease can spread rapidly. I move to a drier less humid place, ie the house, and then water from the bottom, don't splash with water or foliar feed for a while as this can also spread the disease. I prefer to give this a go rather than destroy the plant immediately. The disease seems to start at the lower leaf axels and works it way up the main stem of the plant, like a watery mark turning from a chestnut brown to darker shade, eventually killing the plant. A precaution apart from the removal of the plant may be to treat your existing collection on a monthly basis as a preventative measure.

Gary
UK


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 30, 2010)

I think its erwinia. I had that problem too when I grew most of my paphs exposed to rain. The problem has improved since I put them in the aquarium.. It happens when water or soil (fines from the medium) gets trapped in the leaf axils.. Coupled with inadequate air movement, this disease spreads rapidly. I suggest you put pebbles or coarse media at the topmost layer, which will keep the crown of the plant drier..


----------



## e-spice (Aug 30, 2010)

Better air movement and avoiding getting water in the crown minimize rot issues.

e-spice


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 30, 2010)

another way to recognize erwinia is that it is stinky


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes, it will have a distinct smell/odor. Like any rot how you treat it is important. I'd recommend be more carefull how you water, you can use a sterilized tool to cut out the bad part and apply Captan powder or a more natural solution like Dragon's Blood. :wink: .


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you for the solutions everyone!!! Hope things turn out well....


----------



## brice (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you for all your informations I notice that the infected leafs smell something. I'm trying to improved the ventilation.

Thanks

Brice


----------

